# Frage zu Netzteilkabeln (SP11 750W)



## SteMeX (3. April 2019)

Meine neue Grafikkarte hat zwei 8-Pin und einen 6-Pin Anschluss. Mein SP11 750W bietet drei oder vier 6+2 Pin PCI-E Kabel.

Ich finde es sieht ein wenig blöd aus, dass an der Grafikkarte ein 2-Pin Stecker übrig ist und dort so rumbaumelt. Ist zwar nur kosmetischer Natur, aber mich stört es trotzdem ein wenig.

Wenn ich z.B. ein 6-Pin PCI-E Kabel kaufe, könnte man dies an den 8-Pin PCI-E Anschluss des Netzteiles stecken? Oder würde es vielleicht mehr sinn machen, auf den 6+2 Pin Stecker nur eine 6-Pin Verlängerung aufzustecken und diese zur Grafikkarte zu führen?

Ich hatte eh mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir gesleevte Kabel zu holen, da könnte ich die sinnvollere Variante auch entsprechend umsetzen.


----------



## h_tobi (3. April 2019)

Sei bei den Kabeln am Netzteil vorsichtig, selbst BQ wechselt von
Serie zu Serie die Pinbelegung. Ohne Netzteiltester/große Vorsicht
geht da schnell mal was schief. 

Gesleevte Verlängerungen sind die schnellste und einfachste Lösung.

Oder selber sleeven und die 2 Leitungen vom Kabel entfernen, ist eh nur Masse (schwarz).
So würde ich es machen.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2019)

Würde auch gesleevte Verlängerungen kaufen zb von cablemod & co!


----------



## markus1612 (3. April 2019)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Sei bei den Kabeln am Netzteil vorsichtig, selbst BQ wechselt von
> Serie zu Serie die Pinbelegung. Ohne Netzteiltester/große Vorsicht
> geht da schnell mal was schief.
> 
> ...



BeQuiet verwendet seit dem Dark Power Pro 8, Straight Power 9, Pure Power 8, Power Zone und SFX L Power die identische Belegung/identischen Anschlüsse am Netzteil.


----------



## SteMeX (3. April 2019)

Und bei Verlängerungen gibt es 6+2 Pin auf 6 Pin? Oder stecke ich dann einfach nur den 6 Pin auf den geteilten 6er Teil?


----------



## seahawk (4. April 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> BeQuiet verwendet seit dem Dark Power Pro 8, Straight Power 9, Pure Power 8, Power Zone und SFX L Power die identische Belegung/identischen Anschlüsse am Netzteil.



Und erlaubt trotzdem nicht die Nutzung von anderen Kabeln als denen, die mit dem Netzteil geliefert wurden.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2019)

Frag doch mal bei BeQuiet nach, ob die dir nicht ein 6 Pin PCIe Kabel schicken können. Beim Dark Power ist sowas serienmäßig dabei.


----------



## SteMeX (4. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei BeQuiet nach, ob die dir nicht ein 6 Pin PCIe Kabel schicken können. Beim Dark Power ist sowas serienmäßig dabei.



Gute Idee  Habe BeQuiet mal eine Mail geschrieben. Mal schauen was sie sagen.


----------



## SteMeX (5. April 2019)

Also BeQuiet verkauft mit ein 6 Pin Kabel für 4 € (frei Haus). 

Ich hoffe es passt auch.  Mich wundert die interne Bezeichnung ein wenig: KABP10VGA_MB - Kabel be quiet! P10 - PCI-E VGA/MB (6 Pin). P10 wäre ja eigentlich Pure Power. Aber die Kabel sind ja wahrscheinlich (oder hoffentlich) nicht von unterschiedlicher Qualität.

Hat dann der Stecker für das Netzteil trotzdem einen 8 poligen Stecker, jedoch mit zwei "Blindstellen" (mir fehlt gerade das richtige Wort)?

Edit: Oder ist P10 das Dark Power Pro 10?


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2019)

Das P10 steht für die Dark Power Serie. Da ist das einzelne PCIe 6 Pin Kabel ja serienmäßig dabei.
Das passt natürlich und 4€ sind auch OK. Ich sagte ja, einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## SteMeX (12. April 2019)

Gestern kam das neue Kabel an. BeQuiet ist schon lustig, zwar wollten sie 4  € für das Kabel, aber die 2,60 € Versandkosten (Luftpolsterumschlag) haben sie gezahlt  Da waren die 4 € wahrscheinlich mehr eine Unkostenpauschale.

Bin zwar noch nicht zum tauschen gekommen, aber mich verwundert ein wenig die Pin-Belegung auf der Netzteilseite des Kabels. Die ist so ganz anders als bei dem 6+2 Pin Stecker. Ich hätte erwartet, dass einfach zwei der verwendeten Pins fehlen, jedoch stecken die Pins teilweise an einer anderen Stelle.

Ich werde heute Abend mal ein Bild hochladen. Hab bissl Angst, dass es auf einmal knallt


----------



## SteMeX (12. April 2019)

Auf dem Foto ist links die Netzteilseite des 6-Pin Kabels und rechts die Netzteilseite des 6+2 Pin Kabels.


----------

